# 2009 NorCal Centuries



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone know a good source to find listings for this year's NorCal centuries? I've already gone to bikecal.com, active.com, cyclcalifornia.com and one other place I don't remember.

Thanks!
Al


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

Many of the Centuries sites themselves have yet to be updated. 

This is a pretty cool site too though (especially if your in or around the Sacramento Valley) http://www.saccycle.com/


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Another good source is the Velogirls site. It is for all of CA, but it's one page, chronological, and pretty easy to browse quickly:

http://www.velogirls.com/resources/centuries.php


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, Doc John! See, real men admit they browse velogirls.com. Credits for the century page go to my fabulous web-guru, Alfonso Estrada -- http://www.eshutter.net. He's an endurance cyclist himself and keeps our info pretty darn up-to-date.

Lorri


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

Just checked it out, Velogirls is a nice site. Note sure I'd ever been before...either that or its been so long that I forgot about it.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorites I enjoyed last year:

http://www.shastasummitcentury.com/
http://www.chicovelo.org/wildflower.html
http://www.fallrivercentury.com/
http://www.siskiyoucentury.com/
http://www.craterlakecentury.com/
http://www.bikethewest.com/tourdetahoe.html
http://www.deathride.com/

Lots of others out there...


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Tour of the Unknown Coast, Humboldt County, May 9*

Registration is open for the 31st Annual Tour of the Unknown Coast. 

Info and link to on-line registration is at www.tuccycle.org

There's a full 100-miler, a metric century, a 50-miler, a 20-mile and completely flat 10-mile for families and kids. All rides start and end at the Humboldt County Fairgrounds in Ferndale. 

FREE CAMPING AT THE FAIRGROUNDS ON THE NIGHT BEFORE THE RIDE AND THE NIGHT OF THE RIDE.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

velogirl said:


> Thanks, Doc John! See, real men admit they browse velogirls.com. Credits for the century page go to my fabulous web-guru, Alfonso Estrada -- http://www.eshutter.net. He's an endurance cyclist himself and keeps our info pretty darn up-to-date.
> 
> Lorri


Oh my gosh. That is the best directory ever. Thanks, Lorri.

I like to keep track of these things for my friends who are new to the sport. Ya know... give suggestions for a century to work towards or something.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

My pleasure, Lorri. Thanks for maintaining such a nice site. Always happy to spread the word.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Grizzly Century*

http://www.grizzlycentury.org/Grizzly2008/page1.html

Is a favorite of mine. It's held in October, and is in the Sierra southwest of Yosemite NP near Bass Lake. The entry includes a big breakfast, tri tip and chicken BBQ dinner, and the best food stops ever -- one even has sushi rolls and baklava. The twisty, 4000 ft descent from Cold Springs Pass down to Bass Lake is tons of fun.

Lots of brevet action as well: 

SFR 200K Jan 24
SFR 300K Feb 21
SCR 200K March 1
DBC 200K March 7
SCR 300K March 21
DBC 300K March 28
SFR 400K April 4
SCR 400K April 11
DBC 400K April 25
SFR 200K April 26
SCR 600K May 9
SFR 600K May 30
DBC 600K June 5

SFR = San Francisco Randonneurs
SCR = Santa Cruz Randonneurs
DBC = Davis Bike Club
Santa Rosa Cycle Club hasn't announced their brevet schedule yet.

Brevets are inexpensive rides that require self-reliance.


----------

